# Bicep Stretch Marks



## willocraig (Mar 18, 2007)

Alright guys, i need some advice. Over the last 9 months or so i put on alot of weight (fat) and consequently ive got stretch marks all over my body, Ive lost about 2 and a half stone since but when i go to the gym i do not do my biceps as i fear itl make the marks worse. I use a product called bio-oil and it is helping (slowly). My questiopn is this, should i incorporate my biceps into my workout? I train the rest of my muscles but not my biceps, will weight training make the stretch marks worse?

Thanks for any advice  
Willo

PS. Anyone else had problems with stretch marks?


----------



## mrmark (Mar 18, 2007)

Yea I've had stretch marks on my thighs, front shoulders/biceps and lower back. 

Annoying yes but with regards to your biceps, are they in proportion? Also, what's your back training like? I ask this because a lot of people don't do isolation work because their back trianing is sufficient.


----------



## willocraig (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah id say my biceps are proportional, i train my back once a week, I do 
- Lat pulldown
- Machine row
- Dumbell pullover
- Cable row

5 reps of 5 sets. I dont think my back training trains my biceps sufficiently enough, im currently cutting, and so im trying to maintain my muscle mass.
How did you get rid of your marks?

Thanks for your help mate


----------



## Quinc (Mar 18, 2007)

best way and probaly only way to get rid of your stretch marks is a good tan, or pro tan.  you need to think of them as battle scars from the war against iron.


----------

